# Best 30-06 Ammo for Elk or Moose?



## 147 Grain

Looking for expert opinions on brand, weight, and type of bullet construction for hunting elk or moose using a *30-06*.

Also, how would this round perform in the heart & lung area (behind the shoulder) versus a high shoulder shot more directly into the heart?

Thanks in advance of your advice!


----------



## buckseye

I'm no expert but I killed a moose with a 30-06 165gr spbt. Penetration was perfect, I went for the lungs and it did not pass thru. Good luck!!


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*180 grain Nosler Partitions in a 30-06 Springfield will kill any animal in North America with one well placed shot.* Try to connect with a double shoulder shot, but a double lung shot and its Elk or Moose in the freezer.

*Keep a sharp eye out for Grizzlies after you ring the dinner bell, don't hunt alone in Grizzly country!*


----------



## sdeprie

Partitions are good, but Barnes X-bullets are better, I think. 165 gr load rated for elk and moose, if I remember right. (Of course, you'll pay for the difference.) If you don't reload, one of the major companies providing premium loads (I don't remember which one) features Barnes bullets.


----------



## 147 Grain

Thanks for your input!

Do any of you recommend Grand Slams or the new AccuBond round?


----------



## northerndave

Check out the Hornady light magnum loads for the 30-06. I've used them before as wel as several others in my elk hunting group with 30-06. Partitions have worked OK for me in 30 cal on elk but I'm starting to come around to my dad's preaching of the trophy bonded bear claw. It kind of seems to me that the partition tends to pop through easier than the bonded bear claw on elk, at least in magnum calibers. In a 30-06 it's probably a nice balance of velocity/energy/bullet construction. In the magnums like my 300 wby I'm starting to shy away from the partition & looking harder at the trophy bonded bear claw. Actually though in my 300 wby I've been getting by with good results on elk just using cheap rem core-lokts in 180 grain. Bullet construction type to fit your plan is pretty important but I feel that what is more important yet is to find the one that shoots the best for you, the one you can group the best with. I couldn't get the partitions to group for me in my 300 wby so I settled for the cheap core lokts which I could key hole at 100 yds. Within reason of course, select the best 3 construction types for your hunt & see which one shoots the best in your gun. I'm not saying shoot a fmj just because you can pop it through the same hole at 100 yds, pick a few good big game bullet types maybe try barns X, partition, trophy bonded, prety much any good bonded bullet that's gonna hang together in that heavy elk body, then shoot em & let your rifle pick out what it likes best out of the big hiters. For elk with a 30-06 I'd suggest starting your search with 180 grain bullets.


----------



## iwantabuggy

I know that some of you are going to scoff at this, but I'd also consider the Sierra Game King. I have talken approximately six elk with the a 150 gr. shot from my 7x57 with excellent success. Six years ago I shot a 5 point at over 500 yds. (no bull$**!). This last fall I shot a 6 point at 125 yds. There have been several others. The Sierra Game King has performed well for me in all cases. I tried to include a picture of the bullet recovered from the 6 point I got this year, but I can't figure out how to add images to this post. Do I need my own web page?  [/img]


----------



## mr.trooper

no, but you need to get a page to host it for you, and then post te URL inside the image button.

i use Photo bucket ( http://www.photobucket.com ) when i need to do this:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

Look, I saw some large animals shot and hit with 338 mags. and higher cal's. and then the animal ran off, not to be found. 
I shot a large Brown Bear at 85 yards and dropped it in it's tracks DEAD. I was using a 30-06, 220 gr. Remington express CORE LOKT sp. the Bear was shot broad-side thru the heart, the exit wound was the size of a tennis ball.
It is my belief that the 30-06, 220 gr. Remington express CORE LOKT sp. can drop any and ALL critters in their tracks!


----------



## iwantabuggy

Mr. Trooper,

Thanks for the scoop on getting a picture on this thread. I am not fond of registering on sites, though. Too much spam, not enough bennies. If anyone interested, I'd be happy to e-mail a photo of the bullet. It had approximately 80% weight retention.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*Alaskan Brown Bear Killer,

I have loaded my 30-06 Springfield Ackley Improved with 220 Grain Semi-Spitzer Nosler Partitions for interior grizzlies and costal browns with superior success usually breaking both shoulders. *


----------



## fishunt

I killed Bull Moose and Elk with 30-06 180 gr one shot works damn fine


----------



## mallard

Nosler partitions,all of the bonded cores,Take your pick.Find the one that shoots well out of your gun.Personally I like the nosler accubonds,and the trophy bonded bullets.


----------



## dlip

I killed a turkey with my 270, the exit wound was the size of a softball. That baby flew a long way.


----------

